# [solved] Das bauen von sdr-j-dab

## schmidicom

Ich versuche gerade eine Software welche ich von github heruntergeladen habe zu bauen aber scheitere immer wieder an der selben Stelle (siehe Bugreport auf Github) und egal wie ich die die INCLUDEPATH der qmake-Datei anpasse es haut einfach nicht hin. Inzwischen weiß ich nicht einmal mehr was ich in dem oben verlinkten Bugreport darauf erwidern soll...

Hoffentlich kann mir hier einer helfen denn ich würde das wirklich gern zum laufen bekommen.Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Jun 24, 2016 7:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterjack

 *man gcc wrote:*   

> -Ldir
> 
>            Add directory dir to the list of directories to be searched for -l.

 

Das sollte daher problemlos funktionieren:

```
LIBS        += -L/usr/include/qwt6 -lqwt -lfftw3f  -lrtlsdr  -lusb-1.0 -ldl
```

----------

## schmidicom

Nein da kommen dann leider die selben Fehler.

Außerdem glaube ich inzwischen nicht mehr wirklich daran das qwt nicht gefunden wird denn dann müsste ja sowas wie "cannot find -lqwt" kommen.

----------

## firefly

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Nein da kommen dann leider die selben Fehler.
> 
> Außerdem glaube ich inzwischen nicht mehr wirklich daran das qwt nicht gefunden wird denn dann müsste ja sowas wie "cannot find -lqwt" kommen.

 

Sicher dass die libqwt (welche unter /usr/lib64/qt4 liegt) überhaupt die entsprechenden symbole enthält?

Sprich ist es überhaupt die richtige version?

In dem bugreport sagst du, du hättest qwt-6.x installiert. In dieser version heißt die library libqwt6 und nicht nur libqwt

Der linker aufruf müsste dann -lqwt6 statt -lqwt enthalten

----------

## schmidicom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> In dem bugreport sagst du, du hättest qwt-6.x installiert. In dieser version heißt die library libqwt6 und nicht nur libqwt
> 
> Der linker aufruf müsste dann -lqwt6 statt -lqwt enthalten

 

Genau das war es und jetzt wird mir auch klar was passiert ist.

qwt ist sowohl als Slot 6 wie auch 5 installiert und so wie die qmake-Datei aussah nahm make die header von Slot 6 und die Lib von Slot 5, das musste ja in die Hose gehen.  :Wink: 

Danke für die Hilfe, jetzt lässt sich das Programm bauen und nun muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit nur noch überlegen wie ich das in einem ebuild unterbringe.

EDIT:

Leider bin ich mit diesem Programm im Bezug auf "DAB/DAB+ over SDR" kein bisschen weiter gekommen weshalb sich das schreiben eines ebuild für mich erledigt hat. Dazu kommt das ich annehmen muss das SDR-J-DAB irgendwie den Tuner von meinem Stick geschrottet hat denn inzwischen funktioniert auch das normale DVB-T nicht mehr.  :Sad: 

Aber sobald ich einen neuen Stick mit besserem Tuner habe werde ich mich gerne mal an dablin (was ich bereits erfolgreich gebaut habe) versuchen, bis dahin heißt es wohl sich in Geduld üben.Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Jun 24, 2016 7:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LuxJux

b. Ubuntu 15.04. Qt5 and qwt6 are available in the regular repositories,

however, for some unclear reason, the qwt needs

#define	QT_STATIC_CONST

-----------

https://github.com/JvanKatwijk/sdr-j-dab/blob/master/README.ubuntu

----------

